# Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung



## Perca3.0 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hiermit einen Thread mit dem Titel* "Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte"* eröffnen.

Der *Grund*  ist, dass es *oft sehr mühsam *ist* in den ganzen Threads interessante wissenschaftliche Artikel oder Berichte zu finden*.

Diese *Artikel oder Berichte* sind eine *wichtige Grundlage für die viele Treads*. Insbesondere für solche die sich mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung und/oder Ökologie beschäftigen. *Auch  wenn sicher nicht jeder Wissenschaftler recht hat, ist eine Diskussion  über deren Artikel oder Berichte eine Möglichkeit unseren Diskussionen  mehr Substanz zu geben.* Das ist *wichtig wenn wir Angler uns in der Öffentlichkeit als kompetent und über Biertischparolen erhaben präsentieren möchten.*


*Also haut hier die ganzen Artikel oder Berichte rein, die ihr interessant findet*. Vielleicht schafft es der Thread ja dann irgendwann zu einer *neuen *(meines Erachtens wichtigen)* Unterrubrik unter der Rubrik Fachwissen?*

Ganz toll wäre natürliche ein *Direktlink zur PDF-Datei* (wenn frei zugänglich und verfügbar)

Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Ich habs oben festgetackert.
Bitte nur Links/Hinweise zu entsprechenden wissenschaftlichen Studien, Artikeln etc..

Zum diskutieren könnt ihr einen anderen Thread aufmachen, hier bitte nur Fakten sammeln.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Hallo, 

Zur Frage: *Tragen Vögel zur Verbreitung von Fischlaich bei, und wenn ja, wie? *

- http://www.zora.uzh.ch/81606/1/schmidt2013transportieren_enten_fische.pdf

und 

- RIEHL, R.: Können einheimische Fische anhand ihrer Eier durch Wasservögel verbreitet werden? – Zeitschrift für Fischkunde 1.1, Solingen 1991, 79-83

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Perca3.0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Zum Thema *"Biologie und Wachstum vom Hecht"*

am Beispiel: "Zur Biologie des Hechtes im Neusiedlersee und im Attersee (Österreich)"

Direktlink:
*http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.landesmuseum.at%2Fpdf_frei_remote%2FOEZ_04_0489-0530.pdf&ei=gSv5UvXpDYOHswaa-4D4AQ&usg=AFQjCNEJdnNiGlxcqqPv0w7r_ohMJv2PMw&bvm=bv.60983673,d.Yms*

Petri!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Hallo, 

Eine Reihe von *Studien über den Einfluss von Karpfenbesatz auf Gewässerökologie und heimische Fischarten*, entnommen aus einem Thread hier, aus einem Beitrag von "Foolish Farmer": 

J.ROBERTS, A. CHICK, L. OSWALD and P. THOMPSON - Effect of carp, Cyprinus carpio L., an exotic benthivorous fish, on aquatic plants and water quality in experimental ponds (Freshwater Biology/ Volume 32 Issue 1 Page 113-121, August 1994)
BREUKELAAR, A.W., LAMMENS, E.H.R.R., KLEIN BRETELER, J.P.G. & TATRAI, I. - Effect of benthivorous bream (Abramis brama) and carp (Cyprinus carpio) on resuspension. (Verhandlungen der Internationalen Vereinigung für Limnologie 25: 2144-2147; 1994)
SCHÄPERCLAUS & LUKOWICZ: Lehrbuch der Teichwirtschaft (1998)
TATRAI, I., OLAH, J., PAULOVITS, G., MATYAS, K., KAWIECKA, B.J., JAOSZA, V. & PEKAR, F. - Biomass dependent interactions in pond ecosystems - responses of lower trophic levels to fish manipulations. (Hydrobiologia 345: 2-3./ 1997)
ZAMBRANO, L. & HINOJOSA, D. - Direct and indirect effects of carp (Cyprinus carpio L.) on macrophyte and benthic communities in experimental shallow ponds in central Mexico (Hydrobiologia 408/409: 131–138, 1999)
KALBE, L. - Karpfenintensivbewirtschaftung von Seen und Eutrophierung (Acta hydrochim. et hydrobiol. 12 2, 145-152/ 1984)
MILLER, S.A. & PROVENZA, F.D. - Mechanisms of resistance of freshwater macrophytes to herbivory by invasive Juvenile common carp (Freshwater Biology 52, 39–49/ 2007)
Crivelli, A.J. - The destruction of aquatic vegetation by carp (Hydrobiologia 106, 37-41/ 1983)

Dazu noch:
W. Müller: Schlechtes Schleienwachstum bei intensiver Karpfenteichwirtschaft. In: Deutsche Fischereizeitung. 1961.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Zu Fragen von Fischbesatz allgemein (Recht, Ökologie, Vorgehen, Strategie, Wann Besatz - wann nicht, etc...)* eine wissenschaftlich untermauerte Info-Broschüre des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern (ca. 100 Seiten): 

http://www.bfv-sr.de/wissenswertes/fischereifachliches/besatzbroschuereneu2lfv.pdf


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Ein umfangreicher Abschlussbericht im Rahmen der Troutcheck-Studie dazu, wie wilde, heimische (aber durch Besatz verfremdete) Bachforellenbestände "renaturiert" werden können*
https://www.dafne.at/prod/dafne_plu...209c0d51f1/TROUTCHECK_NOE_Endbericht_2009.pdf


*Zum Einfluss von Besatzmaßnahmen auf autochtone Bachforellenstämme eine kleine Studie am Bsp. österreichischer Bestände: *

http://www.uni-graz.at/steven.weiss/docs/Post_report.pdf


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

http://ifb-potsdam.de/de-de/aktuelles/termine,veranstaltungen.aspx

dort gibt es diverse Berichte


----------



## Perca3.0 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Zum Thema* "Entnahmefenster*"

entnommen aus aus einem Kommentar von torstenhtr im Thread  "Dicke sollst du meiden - Anglerirrtum entlarvt"  

 [Arlinghaus2007] *"Selektive Beangelung: Muster, Auswirkungen und Schlussfolgerungen für das Fischereimanagement"*, R. Arlinghaus, Präsentation Vortrag VDSF, 2007 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca%2FPresentations%2FPresentation_Angeleinfluss_Arlinghaus_Vortrag_VDSFOffenbach_November_2007.pdf&ei=zmf6UoihB8KQtQbRroDwDw&usg=AFQjCNFLj1BZfrm6VtlNQKA89gh4NRzz9w&bvm=bv.61190604,d.Yms

[Arlinghaus2010] "*The conservation and fishery benefits of protecting large pike ( Esox lucius L.) by harvest regulations in recreational fishing"*, R. Arlinghaus, S. Matsumura, U. Dieckmann - Biological Conservation, 2010 - Elsevier
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CFQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.environmental-governance.hu-berlin.de%2Fdntw%2Fjp_bfm%2Fpubl_html%2Farlinghausetal-biolcons-2010.pdf&ei=VWj6Uv_MAYijtAb3uIGgCg&usg=AFQjCNFoUQPjGdIocoP7Cls7JDTer0HZKA&bvm=bv.61190604,d.Yms

 [Gwinn2013]* "Rethinking length-based fisheries regulations: the value of protecting old and large fish with harvest slots",* Daniel C. Gwinn, Micheal S. Allen, Fiona D. Johnston, Paul Brown, Charles R. Todd, Robert Arlinghaus, Wiley, 2013

[ConnoverMunch2002] *"Sustaining Fisheries Yields Over Evolutionary Time Scales"*, David O. Conover, Stephan B. Munch, Science, 2002
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CEAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webpages.uidaho.edu%2F~snuismer%2FNuismer_Lab%2F548_readings_files%2FConover%2520et%2520al%25202002.pdf&ei=F2n6UviEBYqMtQa78IHIBw&usg=AFQjCNF2poobrhXW_5ID8Z6XckKzC1Uu2A&bvm=bv.61190604,d.Yms


Petri!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Einfluss verschiedener Besatzdichten auf Missbildungen bei den Flossen von Forellen während der Aufzucht*

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07/...uf_missbildungen_der_flossen_bei_forellen.pdf


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Fischwanderung und die Bedeutung der Auenhabitate*
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/Skript_280.pdf

*Fischarten und Fischgewässer in Sachsen-Anhalt*
http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/fileadmin/Elementbibliothek/Bibliothek_Politik_und_Verwaltung/Bibliothek_MLU/Brosch%C3%BCren/Fischatlas_Sachsen-Anhalt_bildschirmopt.pdf

*Auswirkungen von Querbauwerken in Fliessgewässern auf Fische und Rundmäuler sowie Ansätze zur Konfliktlösung*
http://www.gnl-kratzeburg.de/cms/images/waterstraat_lauf_sem_2_00.pdf


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Sterblichkeit untermaßiger Zander nach dem Fang*

ARLINGHAUS, R. & HALLERMANN, J. (2007): *Effects of air exposure on mortality and growth of undersized pikeperch, Sander lucioperca, at low water temperatures with implications for catch-and-release fishing)*. – Fisheries Management an Ecology – 14, 155-160
http://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/fakultaet/departments/dntw/jp_bfm/publ_html/FME14_html/view

HALLERMANN, J. (2006): *Auswirkungen eines  simulierten Angelvorgangs auf Mortalität und Wachstum von untermaßigen  Zandern (Sander lucioperca)*. – Unveröffentlichte Bachelorarbeit;  Humboldt-Universität Berlin, Landwirtschaftlich-Gärtnerische Fakultät
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca%2FTheses%2FThesis_BA_Hallerman.pdf&ei=ea77Uq35OMjDtAawyYGoBQ&usg=AFQjCNELdj5W1oQQmyAPuAuHdQx0okQ3ZQ&bvm=bv.61190604,d.Yms

*Zusammengefasst auf ner Website:*
http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Umfangreiche Studie über die Auswirkungen des Zurücksetzens auf Fische (Sterblichkeit, Stress, Überlebensrate et...):* http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Thesis_BSc_Huhn.pdf*
​*


----------



## Perca3.0 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Kormoran in Baden-Württemberg*:
Studie erstellt durch die Landesanstalt für Umwelt, Messungen und Naturschutz Baden-Württemberg (2012)

http://www.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg....Phalacrocorax+carbo%29+in+Baden-W%FCrttemberg


----------



## Norman B. (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Aufräumen innerhalb der Systematik der italienischen Fische (endemisch wie nicht-endemisch) und Beschreibung von _Esox cisalpinus_ (als Schwesternart zu _Esox lucius)_.

Bianco & Delmastro

Recenti novità tassonomiche riguardanti i pesci d’acqua dolce
autoctoni in Italia e descrizione di una nuova specie di luccio.

*Abstract*
About 15 native species, before considered by the official Italian ichthylogical literature, as conspecific with transalpinian species, are in fact endemics. Especially the failure of taxonomic updates bring in Italy several alien species either introduced as official stockings or mixed as impurity. Among the rehabilitated species there are, among cyprinids, _Scardinius hesperidicus_ and _S. scardafa_, Telestes savigny from northern and T. comes from southern Italy, _Squalius ruffoi_ from southern Italy. _Squalius albus_ is a junior synonym of S. squalus. The endemic gudgeon, assigned at genus _Romanogobio_ is placed again into the genus _Gobio _(_G. benacensis_)._ Phoxinus lumaireul_ is a junior synonym of _P. phoxinus_. Among Salmonidae, Salmo cenerinus is junior synonym of S. marmoratus while Salmo farioides represents the trout species of the Adriatic lineage. The esocid Esox cisalpinius n.sp. is regarded as an endemic species of pike in Italy. Among sculpins, _Cottus scaturigo_ and _C. ferrugineus_ are regarded as junior synonyms of _C. gobio_. Actually in Italy there are 51 native established freshwater fish species 2 of which extinguished (_Acipenser sturio_ and _Huso huso_).

http://www.researchgate.net/publica..._specie_di_luccio/file/9fcfd50e4f0a6adc19.pdf


----------



## GoFlyFishing (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

*Fließgewässer, Staustufen, und das Märchen vom Ökostrom aus Wasserkraft*:

http://www.lachsverein.de/wasserkraft_broschuere/index.html

Sehr empfehlenswert! 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Hier *eine sehr umfangreiche Quelle *für wissenschaftliche Artikel:

http://besatz-fisch.de/content/view/40/63/lang,german/

bzw.

http://besatz-fisch.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=61


----------



## Perca3.0 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Für alle die sich für sich für *die Frage welche Rolle Menschen und deren Interessen im Naturkonzept von großen Umweltschutzorganisationen spielen* interessieren:

http://www.worldwatch.org/node/565


----------



## Sneep (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Untersuchung zu Farbvarianten  des Flussbarsches _(Perca fluviatilis)_ in Eurasien.

http://www.arsa-conf.com/archive/?vid=1&aid=3&kid=60101-414&q=f1

PDF in Englisch mit zahlreichen Fotos zu den einzelnen Farbvarianten.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/2014.pdf

Molekulare und populationsökologische Charakterisierung autochthoner und von Besatz beeinflusster Salmonidenpopulationen in Bayern.
Sehr interessant, aber auch recht anspruchsvoll, lädt bei mir nur bis Seite 51.


----------



## Sneep (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Historische Fischbestände Anno 1881

Max von dem Borne Berlin 1881


Die Fischerei-Verhältnisse  des Deutschen
Reiches, Oesterreich-Ungarns, der Schweiz
und  Luxemburgs


http://edoc.hu-berlin.de/ebind/hdok2/h169_borne_1881/pdf/h169_borne_1881.pdf

sNeeP


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Gute fachliche Praxis fischereilicher Besatzmaßnahmen:

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/filead...Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF`s/Sterblichkeit zurueckgesetzter Hechte.pdf


----------



## Lars_L (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

Dann trage ich auch mal meinen Teil bei: 
Der Einfluß des Luftdrucks...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wissenschaftliche Artikel/Berichte - Sammlung*

https://www.bafu.admin.ch/bafu/de/h...dien/publikationen/genetik-und-fischerei.html

 Genetik und Fischbesatz


----------

